# Old sprinkler heads



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We redid a whole entire irrigation system the other day (changed out all the heads because they were broken- all 25 of them) 

Here's what came out


































These heads are Atleast 15 years old 

If they were maintained better, they would still be working flawlessly. 

We put in rainbird heads to replace them.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm surprised, no responses to this thread

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have taken out the really old brass sprinkler heads. But I don't work so much on sprinkler systems. Occasionally I'll replace a zone valve or irrigation pump, but irrigation systems are not my bread and butter stuff.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have taken out the really old brass sprinkler heads. But I don't work so much on sprinkler systems. Occasionally I'll replace a zone valve or irrigation pump, but irrigation systems are not my bread and butter stuff.


We do a lot of irrigation work, it is very profitable.
And I like doing it, cause It combines angles, distance, pressure, and flow, each system brings a new set of challenges. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> We do a lot of irrigation work, it is very profitable.
> And I like doing it, cause It combines angles, distance, pressure, and flow, each system brings a new set of challenges.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 






When economy was humming along and we were all busy, plumbing companies never touched irrigation. They left if for specialty contractors like irrigation contractors. So my experience is limited. Anyway, my question is, when you lay out an irrigation system, what coverage do you figure for each sprinkler head? I guess there are different heads. Is it like one head for every 12' by 12' square?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm surprised, no responses to this thread
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Why ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> When economy was humming along and we were all busy, plumbing companies never touched irrigation. They left if for specialty contractors like irrigation contractors. So my experience is limited. Anyway, my question is, when you lay out an irrigation system, what coverage do you figure for each sprinkler head? I guess there are different heads. Is it like one head for every 12' by 12' square?


We take into account nozzle size, we try to cover an area with less heads but use bigger nozzles. So The number of heads used to cover a space is based off nozzle size, nozzle size is dictated by flow and pressure. Bigger nozzle- means the stream of water will go further. In a 48 by 48 ft area we could use 4 hunter PGP rotors operating at 35-45 psi with the # 6 nozzle- this applies to rotors. 

Pop-up sprays are a little different- in a 15 by 15 ft area the best thing is to use 4 heads with quarter spray 12 ft radius nozzles. There's not as many nozzle sizes with pop-ups so it can be a little harder.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why ?


Idk lol the zone is pretty busy tonight, I shoulda put this thread in a more visible place.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Sprinkler systems are a pita that I'd avoid but manage to get a lot of calls on from my good customers so I do them. Wells Fargo called wanting me to do some repairs on theirs as a matter of fact. Like everything there's a learning curve of what the newest materials are that make things easier. 
New system installs are nice, bringing an old neglected system back up can be a trick and very labor ($$) intensive. I just did an 18 head change out last weds.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

That is interesting to me that you do sprinklers. Here sprinklers are 100% in the landscaper department. I don't know of any plumbers that would "offer" sprinkler system repair, although I'm sure they would probably do a repair if asked. It's just that I doubt anybody asks, since like I said it's the landscaper's field of expertise.

Are irrigated yards the norm in your area?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> That is interesting to me that you do sprinklers. Here sprinklers are 100% in the landscaper department. I don't know of any plumbers that would "offer" sprinkler system repair, although I'm sure they would probably do a repair if asked. It's just that I doubt anybody asks, since like I said it's the landscaper's field of expertise.
> 
> Are irrigated yards the norm in your area?


Absolutely, more yards are irrigated than not is my guess. I do a lot of repair but not as much new installs. I just don't push for them. I don't try to compete with the irrigation guys, it's my price or I don't mess with it. 
And when doing a restore it's T&M all the way.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought it was illegal to work on irrigation systems unless you were in the country illegally. I can't see anyone paying plumber prices for irrigation work. I have stopped lots of leaks in valve boxes at midnight but was never asked back to fix the problem.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I thought it was illegal to work on irrigation systems unless you were in the country illegally. I can't see anyone paying plumber prices for irrigation work. I have stopped lots of leaks in valve boxes at midnight but was never asked back to fix the problem.


LOL, so it would seem. I just get the calls and go on them. People get tired of hack jobs and just want it done right.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> LOL, so it would seem. I just get the calls and go on them. People get tired of hack jobs and just want it done right.



We don't have many irrigation systems here. In Tucson it was all over so there were companies who did it well and cheap. 

I did get good at putting the stuff back together after a water line or gas line install. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I did get good at putting the stuff back together after a water line or gas line install. :laughing:


I hear ya, we carry Blazing stretch couplings in the toolbox on our septic pumper truck, LOL! Plus a whole lot of repair parts on my service truck. Anytime someone says "there's nothing there, just dig" you can count on repairing at least eight sprinkler lines. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Epox said:


> Absolutely, more yards are irrigated than not is my guess.


I believe you. You're in New Mexico which is arid. My question was directed at mississippiplum since I am just curious about Florida. As a desert dweller myself, I have a hard time comprehending anything green and growing without irrigation, but in some parts of the country it is more of a luxury than a necessity. Just curious how it was down there in the West Indies.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here 1 white guy in a decent looking pick up truck brings Day Laborers to install irrigation systems... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> That is interesting to me that you do sprinklers. Here sprinklers are 100% in the landscaper department. I don't know of any plumbers that would "offer" sprinkler system repair, although I'm sure they would probably do a repair if asked. It's just that I doubt anybody asks, since like I said it's the landscaper's field of expertise.
> 
> *Are irrigated yards the norm in your area?*


 





I've worked at alot of homes in FL and all of the new homes built had irrigation (sprinkler) systems when I did new construction. The newly installed irrigation systems were done by the landscaping company. 

Even though a FL master plumbing license allows the plumber to install irrigation, most plumbers I know do not do it. I remember having questions regarding irrigation on my master's exam. It is considered within the scope of work for a plumber if the plumber wants to do it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A lot of houses have irrigation systems here, and nearly all commercial buildings have them here also. I would say 45% of the houses here have an irrigation system, and 99% of the irrigation systems are fed by wells.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

We are trained to design and install irrigation but no plumbers do it here either. We just provide the connection and backflow prevention and the landscapers take it from there. I would hazard a guess they could half any quote i put in


----------

